# Where to get a Honeywell Smartvalve???



## tclemens2006 (Apr 18, 2009)

Does anybody know where to get a honeywell smartvalve gas valve model # SV9501m 5109? Mine was on a Lochinvar 50gal water heater that went bad and I need a new one. Any sugestions? Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Apr 18, 2009)

A supply house where Lochinvar water heaters are sold?

I would strongly suggest letting a licensed pro handle this repair...

Gas is one of those things that can reduce your home to a pile of smoldering toothpick in the blink of an eye, or, cause an entire family not to wake up in the morning...


----------

